# Fruit



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

'Fruit on a Bed of Lettuce' hot off the easel, still wet. I'm always open to an honest critique.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Terry 
beautiful colors and beautiful painting!
As from my side, what I suggest to you is to increase the shadows under the grapes and under the pear.
It seems that they are suspended in the air.
I hope that this can help you!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Lucy said:


> Hi Terry
> beautiful colors and beautiful painting!
> As from my side, what I suggest to you is to increase the shadows under the grapes and under the pear.
> It seems that they are suspended in the air.
> I hope that this can help you!


Thank you Lucy for pointing that out. :vs_closedeyes: Shadows are always a challenge for me but I've been working on them and getting better. Still have a long way to go but I'm getting there slow but sure. Isn't amazing how an artist can look at their painting and not see something that others can spot with a glance. That's why I post all my works.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice work Terry. I agree about the shadowing under the grapes and pear. Needs a little more. Did you do something different with this painting? It almost has a watercolor look to me. Very smooth texture in contrast to what you have been doing lately.


----------



## NoblePortrait (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for sharing such a beautiful piece with us! How many layers of paint have you used in your painting? It looks really good. Just like Lucy mentioned, a few shades under fruits, to fully emphasize the lighting, would do so good!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Very nice work Terry. I agree about the shadowing under the grapes and pear. Needs a little more. Did you do something different with this painting? It almost has a watercolor look to me. Very smooth texture in contrast to what you have been doing lately.


I used more medium with the paint that made it flow better. I also prepared the canvas differently. First I sanded it, then used gesso and then coated it with walnut oil before applying the paint. It made it a very smooth surface to paint on. Using straight canvas absorbs the paint some and dulls the picture. I like both the chunky impasto and the smooth silky look. Guess I'll never stop trying things.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Very dark though... You going to get into mid & high ranges?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's the photo that is dark. I took it inside in my room. I need to take it outside to get a better picture.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I like it, but I think I enjoy your flower paintings more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you LeighAnn. I assure you I'll be doing a lot more flower paintings. It's just that sometimes I like to try something else.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I worked more on this today also. I like the changes, my husband said it was better before I changed it. What do you think?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it! The only thing (and I mean the only thing) I would do is maybe smooth out the highlight transitions on the grapes..they seem a little blocky to me..not smooth like the first batch of grapes you did. Also..the grapes on the left..it seems like you gave them more attention than the grapes on the right..there are more value shifts with those grapes than the ones on the right...but overall..great job!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I like it! The only thing (and I mean the only thing) I would do is maybe smooth out the highlight transitions on the grapes..they seem a little blocky to me..not smooth like the first batch of grapes you did. Also..the grapes on the left..it seems like you gave them more attention than the grapes on the right..there are more value shifts with those grapes than the ones on the right...but overall..great job!


I didn't change the grapes on the right at all, but the ones on the left I redid because they were way too big, so I put a bunch of little ones on top of the big hiding the big ones. 

Thanks for your critique. So much depends on the lighting when you take a photo. This picture was taken outside in bright sun light. The one before was in my room on a rainy day.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love everything about this.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you dickhutchings


----------



## David Dream (Oct 25, 2015)

It is nice to me. All the your sharing is great! :glasses:


----------

